# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Άλλη] smeg φούρνος κάνει θόρυβο

## Katerina P

Αγοράσαμε ένα φούρνο smeg αυτούς τους παραδοσιακούς και από την αρχή κάνει αρκετό θόρυβο σαν να τρίζει κάποια λαμαρίνα. Ήρθε το service δυο φορές και μας λεει οτι ετσι ακούγεται. Ειναι αρκετά ενοχλητικό και δεν το βρίσκω και φυσιολογικό. Εχει κάποιος τον ίδιο φούρνο για να μου πει αν όντως ειναι φυσιολογικό; Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## tipos

Κατερινα εαν το service  της smeg δεν εκανε κατι ουσιαστικο τοτε περνεις και μια δευτερη γνωμη απο αλλο τεχνικο.Αν ο θορυβος ειναι οπως τον περιγραφης ,δηλαδη συντονισμος καποιας λαμαρινας τοτε το προβλημα ειναι πολυ απλο.Πιθανον ο τεχνικος οταν ηρθε να μην εκανε θορυβο μπροστα του.Φανταζομαι οταν ζεσταθει πολυ τοτε ο θορυβος γινεται πιο εντονος.Αν εχω δικιο θα πρεπει να τον καλεσεις με φουρνο ζεστο

----------


## gianndats

> Αγοράσαμε ένα φούρνο smeg αυτούς τους παραδοσιακούς και από την αρχή κάνει αρκετό θόρυβο σαν να τρίζει κάποια λαμαρίνα. Ήρθε το service δυο φορές και μας λεει οτι ετσι ακούγεται. Ειναι αρκετά ενοχλητικό και δεν το βρίσκω και φυσιολογικό. Εχει κάποιος τον ίδιο φούρνο για να μου πει αν όντως ειναι φυσιολογικό; Ευχαριστώ...


Ο θορυβος συνεχιζεται συνεχως; Αν μειωνεται οσο ζεσταινεται ο φουρνος σκεψου και το ενδεχομενο να εξηγειται απο τις διαστολες συστολες

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ήρθε το service δυο φορές και μας λεει οτι ετσι ακούγεται.


Ρώτησε σε πιο σύστημα της κουζίνας απευθύνονται (εφόσον γνωρίζουν και το θεωρούν φυσιολογικό). Φαντάζομαι θα εννοούν τον εξωτερικό ανεμιστήρα εκτός θαλάμου που είναι η "νέα μόδα " (όσο πάμε και χειρότερα). Πράγματι από δική μου άποψη επειδή έχω απλή κουζίνα χωρίς εξωτερικούς ανεμιστήρες και που είναι αθόρυβη , όταν επισκέπτομαι όμως άλλες κουζίνες "νέας γενιάς " με έξτρα εξωτερικό ανεμιστήρα με κάνει να λέω "τι παρτάλια είναι αυτά"

----------


## Katerina P

Οχι ο θόρυβος ακούγεται απο την αρχή μέχρι και να κρυώσει και ο τεχνικός τον άκουσε και απλα μου ειπε οτι ειναι φυσιολογικό...όταν τον πρωτο ακούσαμε τον θόρυβο είχα παει στο κατάστημα και ζήτησα να ακούσω κάποιο φούρνο που είχαν εκεί για να δω αν όντως ακούγεται ετσι. Δεν Ακουγόταν και η απάντηση τους ήταν οτι ήμασταν μεσα στη πόλη και υπαρχουν και άλλοι θόρυβοι ενώ εγω μένω εκτός και εχει ησυχία...εχω ακούσει αρκετούς φούρνους και καινούργιους αλλα τέτοιο θόρυβο δεν τον ξανά άκουσα για αυτο ηθελα τη γνώμη κάποιου που ξέρει τον συγκεκριμένο φούρνο για να ξερω τι να κάνω. Ευχαριστω..

----------


## diony

Είναι βουητό από λειτουργία μοτέρ , *ή* ακούγονται τριξίματα από τη διαστολή των αντιστάσεων ?

Αν είναι ανυπόφορος , μπορείς να ζητήσεις αντικατάσταση , αν και το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο αν τη λειτούργησες κάποιες μέρες

Αν μπορείς ανέβασε ένα βίντεο μήπως βγάλουμε κάποια άκρη

----------


## Katerina P

Ο τεχνικός μου ειπε οτι ειναι το μοτέρ επειδη ειναι επαγγελματικό και πολυ δυνατό...ο θόρυβος μοιάζει σαν μια λαμαρίνα που τρίζει. Είχα ζητήσει αντικατάσταση  από την αρχή αλλα μου είπαν οτι η εταιρία δεν το κάνει αυτο. Ο φούρνος δεν εχει δουλέψει ακομα ειναι καινούριος, μονο τον έκαψα και τον σαπούνισα. Για αυτο θελω να ξερω σίγουρα για να απευθυνθώ στο συνήγορο του καταναλωτή.

----------


## tipos

Πριν κανεις οτι κανεις παρε δευτερη γνωμη τεχνικου εκτος αντιπροσωπειας

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Οχι ο θόρυβος ακούγεται απο την αρχή μέχρι και να κρυώσει





> Ο τεχνικός μου ειπε οτι ειναι το μοτέρ επειδη ειναι επαγγελματικό και πολυ δυνατό...


Πιθανόν να μιλάμε για τέτοιον ανεμιστήρα (κωδ 34216 ) ίσως και μεγαλύτερο (δεν ξέρουμε το μοντέλο.
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=1#prettyPhoto
Αυτά είναι όντως θορυβώδη . Παίρνουμε παράδειγμα τις πελλετόσομπες που έχουν παρόμοιους ανεμιστήρες . και είναι όντως ενοχλητικοί. (σε φυσιολογική λειτουργία ) αλλά αν ο παρακάτω ισχυρισμός στέκει και πρόκειται για το ίδιο ακριβώς μοντέλο




> όταν τον πρωτο ακούσαμε τον θόρυβο είχα παει στο κατάστημα και ζήτησα να ακούσω κάποιο φούρνο που είχαν εκεί για να δω αν όντως ακούγεται ετσι. Δεν Ακουγόταν


Τότε αφού επιμένουν οι τεχνικοί , μόνο με επίσκεψη άλλου τεχνικού θα μπορέσει αυτός να δει αν στην περίπτωση αυτού του ανεμιστήρα , είτε υπάρχει κατασκευαστική και λάθος τοποθέτηση , ή αστοχία υλικού (π.χ. στραβά και παράκεντρα πτερύγια / μη καλή τοποθέτηση στο σημείο στήριξης ).

----------

